# studio fix liquid



## firefly (Feb 14, 2006)

hey! does anyone have any information about this product and when it will be coming out? Thanks!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 14, 2006)

this is from my update book "Now the longtime favorite of PRO artists and MAC fans goes liquid and adds broad spectrum UVA/UVB protection with Studio Fix Liquid spf 15. As matte as always with the same fabulous longwear attributes, this modern formulation maintains the flawless finish, medium coverage and intergrity of Studio Fix while providing its legion of fans with everyday sun protection. Sure to be your newest fix-ation... gow ith the flow, Studio Fix your looks- with fluid!" 

RELEASE DATE: March 9th (international) (except asia--- april 2006)

YOU GUYS! I tried this stuff at update and it made my skin look REALLY NICE!! everyone there kept on looking at me going, "oh my god. your skin looks AMAZING." I have a good feeling this will turn into my favorite foundation.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Feb 14, 2006)

aiyeeeeee I can't wait for this! The Select spf15 is not cutting it for me hehe


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 14, 2006)

im sure to get it


----------



## artemisa (Feb 14, 2006)

My local MA said that it was just incredible. The best foundation in his opinion


----------



## litlaur (Feb 14, 2006)

I can't wait to try this


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 14, 2006)

Can't wait..can't wait..can't wait...

I've just got regular Studio Fix to work for me, it used to go orange which drove me crazy..i've only ever had this problem with the pigmented powders from MAC..so i'm thinking i won't have this problem with the liquid version? Cos that would be great as it's still a pain for me making sure i apply enough primer and not use too much moisturiser as otherwise it will go orange again.


----------



## pinkfeet (Feb 14, 2006)

I will try it for sure, I am always looking for a perfect foundation, I wanted to try GA but the price keeps putting  off. 

But for perfect looking skin I should pay any price.


----------



## lah_knee (Feb 14, 2006)

its the BEST foundation ive ever SEEN!!! its incredible and has a flawless velvety matte finish!!!! you will all fall in love! and the best part... its the same price as studio fix!!!!


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Feb 14, 2006)

i love it too! i just had update yesterday and it was awesome!! long wearing and awesome coverage...


----------



## carriesshoes (Feb 14, 2006)

I want it!!!!  I'm a Studio Fix fan, and now that my Studio Finish Matte has been discontinued this will definately be it's replacement! Yay!!! Darn being in Australia and having to wait until April though!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_its the BEST foundation ive ever SEEN!!! its incredible and has a flawless velvety matte finish!!!! you will all fall in love! and the best part... its the same price as studio fix!!!!_

 
I was gonna ask about the price so thanx for answering before I even asked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait for this, I've been wanting to try liquid foundation for a while now but I can't seem to part with my Studio Fix so this is great, I could 'cheat' on my Studio Fix w/o actually having to 'cheat'.


----------



## firefly (Feb 14, 2006)

thanks! im really excited now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the powder, but lately my skin has been drier, so maybe the liquid won't draw as much attention to dryness!


----------



## so_siqqq (Feb 14, 2006)

Sounds so good. I can't wait to try it out since I'm always looking for afoundation that'll cooperate with my oily skin.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Feb 14, 2006)

This is gonna be permanent, right?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 14, 2006)

I am super excited about this!  I am almost out my my foundation and wanted to try something new....  should be needing some just about the time it is released!  YAY!


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 15, 2006)

Is it in a glass container or in a big plastic bottle like face&body or in a small squeeze tube like studio matte/satin? I still find the idea of compact powder easier to use...


----------



## 2_pink (Feb 15, 2006)

I really want to try this.


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 15, 2006)

i have nice skin so i dont use studio fix too much but since this is the NEXT BIG HIT i just mite have to get it


----------



## lah_knee (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 
_Is it in a glass container or in a big plastic bottle like face&body or in a small squeeze tube like studio matte/satin? I still find the idea of compact powder easier to use..._

 
its in the same glass bottle as select spf and hyperreal.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 15, 2006)

Hmm..i would've they would've put in a more convenient squeezy plastic container to follow along the theme of Studio Fix compact being so quick and easy and portable and easy to apply on the go. But hey i'm still excited about this so badly!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Feb 15, 2006)

I just really, REALLY hope it doesn't break me out the way that Studio Fix does. 

I loooove the finish and coverage of Studio Fix, but I've finally come to accept that my skin does not agree.


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 16, 2006)

thanx lah_knee!

I'll take a look at the colors, if they match me better than the powder, I'll give it a try. Hopefully it doesn't run off like Select SPF when in contact with water/sweat...


----------



## 2_pink (Feb 16, 2006)

I also wish it came in a more easy to use bottle....this means im gonna have to get a foundation brush to along with it.


----------



## lah_knee (Feb 17, 2006)

it will not run or smudge. in fact it will NOT seperate at ALL. 

i dont think the colors are the same as studio fix, meaning theres no c2 c3 n3 etc etc... its like the main colors. its just awesome.

the thing about our makeup is its heavy studio make up that needs to be washed off right away especially if you break out easily.


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 17, 2006)

i seriously can't wait it sounds super cool


----------



## lara (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_the thing about our makeup is its heavy studio make up that needs to be washed off right away especially if you break out easily._

 
At least it's not Kryolan! That stuff is _murder _on your skin. :/ It makes me break out like a fifteen year-old. :/


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

want to try this...can't wait...


----------



## ilexica (Feb 17, 2006)

Ooh! How exciting. Will it be out in the regular NW/NC range of colours? Best applied with the 190 or 187?


----------



## Patricia (Feb 17, 2006)

looks like i'll be buying my first MAC foundation hehe, although i'm not too happy about the glass bottle


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 19, 2006)

There's no C shades?! Why? I love Studio Fix because i can get it in C40 which has all the yellow tones in it. I can wear NC43 aswell but i prefer C40. Why do MAC only provide C shades in Studio Fix? Do olive/yellow toned people only want to use Studio Fix?


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

I know that there are pics pn MUA as well!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 20, 2006)

Just checked out those pics VV and from what i can see aswell as there being no C shades which means i can't wear my usual Studio Fix C shade, there doesn't seem to be NC43 which is my shade..i'm very annoyed if this is the case but i'm going to email MAC to ask for sure and if anyone knows any different then please tell me.

*ETA* - Just had it confirmed by Livechat that there will be no NC43 shade aswell as no C shades. I am so disappointed and sad as this means i can't use this foundation unless i comprimise colour match on my skin.

Another thing she told me though is that apparantly the shades run lighter than usual, so keep this in mind when purchasing people. Also this might mean that i can wear NC44 but i doubt it as it is a really different colour with too much orange and even if it was lighter it wouldn't be a match..but who knows.


----------



## Summer (Feb 22, 2006)

So, this product isn't good for dry skin correct? The mac MA I asked this question to said that it won't make your skin more dry. I don't see how she could be right when this foundation absorbs oil (from what I read about it.)

anyone know?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 23, 2006)

if regular studio fix makes you break out, you probably will wanna stay away from this one too.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_if regular studio fix makes you break out, you probably will wanna stay away from this one too._

 
Are many of the ingredients the same? 

The regular SF does break me out, but I was hoping the liquid might be okay (I thought maybe it was something in the SF that made it a powder/solid that has given me problems, since I can use all of MAC's liquid foundations without any trouble)


----------



## MACgirl (Feb 23, 2006)

i saw this on my manager and it looks flawless!! and thats all she was wearing no powder or concealer!!!


----------



## mekaboo (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't wait to try this foundation!!!


----------



## Summer (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Summer* 
_So, this product isn't good for dry skin correct? The mac MA I asked this question to said that it won't make your skin more dry. I don't see how she could be right when this foundation absorbs oil (from what I read about it.)

anyone know?_

 
Anyone know???


----------



## devin (Feb 25, 2006)

i am so excited to try this product. i hope it's worth all that it's hyped up to be!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *absolut_blonde* 
_I just really, REALLY hope it doesn't break me out the way that Studio Fix does. 

I loooove the finish and coverage of Studio Fix, but I've finally come to accept that my skin does not agree._

 
I agree!  I love the finish and coverage of Studio Fix (although it doesn't wear that long on me), but it breaks me out too.  I really, really, really, hope this doesn't!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 25, 2006)

Epp date getting closer... thats's when I'm going in to try it since I've just been using concealer since my foundation ran out.


----------



## Summer (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Summer* 
_So, this product isn't good for dry skin correct? The mac MA I asked this question to said that it won't make your skin more dry. I don't see how she could be right when this foundation absorbs oil (from what I read about it.)

anyone know?_

 
wow, I am shocked. I figured someone would at least know. No experts on the boards I guess :/


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 25, 2006)

We were told at Update that it is formulated for all skin types.  

My personal review: I have combo skin and I didn't notice any problems on the areas where my skin is dry.  The areas where I have problems with Studio Fix are acting up after trying this, though.  It could be something else but just a heads up.  I would honestly just ask for a sample when it comes out just to be sure it's going to work for you. It had a beautiful coverage and felt really comfortable!


----------



## Summer (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_We were told at Update that it is formulated for all skin types.  

My personal review: I have combo skin and I didn't notice any problems on the areas where my skin is dry.  The areas where I have problems with Studio Fix are acting up after trying this, though.  It could be something else but just a heads up.  I would honestly just ask for a sample when it comes out just to be sure it's going to work for you. It had a beautiful coverage and felt really comfortable!_

 
Thank you very very much!

I will get a sample first before I buy this.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 26, 2006)

Can't wait to try this!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_*ETA* - Just had it confirmed by Livechat that there will be no NC43 shade aswell as no C shades. I am so disappointed and sad as this means i can't use this foundation unless i comprimise colour match on my skin._

 
Gah. I am getting super tired of not being able to find any Cs in the various foundations.


----------



## ll*sugar (Mar 1, 2006)

ahah i can't wait


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 1, 2006)

I was wondering if its ok for dryer skin types....so thanks for point that out ms.marymac

i'm so fair, its kinda nice these shades run fairer because some of the lightest shades that exist are too dark for me.  im a ghost kids....GHOST....

i'll still buy mine outright i think, and if need be, if it causes breakouts or whatever, i'll just return it or exchange it if my hyperreal is out already


----------



## ishtarchick (Mar 1, 2006)

swatch babe on MUA has pics of this stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i took one and uploaded it to my imageshack acct, here it is, this one is NC35 (cause that's my shade lol) but she has several other scades scanned.
HTH


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 2, 2006)

just a note though, the foundation does contain ingrediants that are also moisturizing....

it probably IS a better foundation for combo skin, however, during the spring/summer, my skin IS more combo...and this may work GREAT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh i'm sooo excited!


----------



## legallyblond (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh,oh!New lemming here!.I also want to try the new loose blot powder!


----------



## ll*sugar (Mar 3, 2006)

does anyone know how much these will be?


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 3, 2006)

i also just herd from my mac friend that this is the best new foundation out there on the market and its gonna BOOM!Mac is very very VERY famous for studio Fix when it first came out they sold out instantly!But studio fix powder is BAD for when taking pix.It makes everyone look white but the new studio fix liquid doesnt...they made it GREAT for the camera so now the flash wont make you look like a ghost!lol...and also the loose blot powder is great also!It is the most finest powder that mac ever made.So it makes it even more awsome!


----------



## martygreene (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Just checked out those pics VV and from what i can see aswell as there being no C shades which means i can't wear my usual Studio Fix C shade, there doesn't seem to be NC43 which is my shade..i'm very annoyed if this is the case but i'm going to email MAC to ask for sure and if anyone knows any different then please tell me.

*ETA* - Just had it confirmed by Livechat that there will be no NC43 shade aswell as no C shades. I am so disappointed and sad as this means i can't use this foundation unless i comprimise colour match on my skin.

Another thing she told me though is that apparantly the shades run lighter than usual, so keep this in mind when purchasing people. Also this might mean that i can wear NC44 but i doubt it as it is a really different colour with too much orange and even if it was lighter it wouldn't be a match..but who knows._

 

Ooh, if it runs light then it just MIGHT actually be a replacement for the old matte/satin finish foundations. I miss them as they ran light as well, and thus allowed a color match for me.


----------



## Virgo (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_i dont think the colors are the same as studio fix, meaning theres no c2 c3 n3 etc etc... its like the main colors. its just awesome._

 
Which means it will probably be too dark for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Another thing she told me though is that apparantly the shades run lighter than usual, so keep this in mind when purchasing people._

 
*crosses fingers*


----------



## i_bleed_life (Mar 3, 2006)

I was told that the new studio fix runs darker then usual!

I'm so confused!


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm on my last dregs of foundation!  I'm trying my best to hold out til Studio Fix liquid comes out!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 3, 2006)

I was told on Live chat that it runs light too which means i'm even less likely to be able to get a foundation match as NC42 is too light for me as it is and NC44 even as a lighter shade will not have enough yellow and will look too much of a ''plain brown made lighter'' But maybe it'll work. I'm just so mad that they've excluded NC43 randomly even though they know there is a huge need for NC43 and thus bought it out a couple of years ago. Going from NC42 to NC44 is a huge leap in colour tone and excludes so many Indian/naturally tanned skin with yellow/golden tones.


----------



## eponine (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_I was wondering if its ok for dryer skin types....so thanks for point that out ms.marymac

i'm so fair, its kinda nice these shades run fairer because some of the lightest shades that exist are too dark for me.  im a ghost kids....GHOST....

i'll still buy mine outright i think, and if need be, if it causes breakouts or whatever, i'll just return it or exchange it if my hyperreal is out already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i don't know about the NC's, but the NW15 is definitely NOT running light at all... i normally wear nw15 and the studio fix fluid in that shade is pretty dark on me.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 5, 2006)

^ really? booooo i hope not!  guess i'll find out next week when i go in for it


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_bleed_life* 
_I was told that the new studio fix runs darker then usual!

I'm so confused!_

 
Same. Some ppl who've tried it are saying it runs dark.


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 6, 2006)

Yay, it's coming out this Thursday, March 9th, here in Toronto.  It's awesome, I can't wait.


----------



## Virgo (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 
_Yay, it's coming out this Thursday, March 9th, here in Toronto.  It's awesome, I can't wait._


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 6, 2006)

uk release date?


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Mar 6, 2006)

it says international, so i guess thursday? i'll ask tomorrow or wednesday


----------



## .nicole. (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_We were told at Update that it is formulated for all skin types.  

My personal review: I have combo skin and I didn't notice any problems on the areas where my skin is dry.  The areas where I have problems with Studio Fix are acting up after trying this, though.  It could be something else but just a heads up.  I would honestly just ask for a sample when it comes out just to be sure it's going to work for you. It had a beautiful coverage and felt really comfortable!_

 

The MAC counter I go to won't sample produts, they will only sample face care products. This is something I really want to work for me but I don't like having to spend money on something that'll just get tossed out.


----------



## User67 (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.nicole.* 
_The MAC counter I go to won't sample produts, they will only sample face care products. This is something I really want to work for me but I don't like having to spend money on something that'll just get tossed out._

 
It's MAC, you can return or exchange it if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## litlaur (Mar 6, 2006)

And if you're bothered about MAC throwing away returned items, you can also sell it here if it doesn't work out for you.

I can't wait to try this on Thursday!


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 6, 2006)

I had to end up mixing two shades to get mine (NC 30 and NW 20)...I wear N4 in Studio Fix and an NW23 in the Tint...hopefully they'll expand the color line to include the in-between shades...


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 
_It's MAC, you can return or exchange it if it doesn't work for you._

 

Which counter do you go to?  I offer samples of pretty much anything to everyone and their mother...

Oops..this was meant to be in response to Nicole's post...


----------



## .nicole. (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_Which counter do you go to?  I offer samples of pretty much anything to everyone and their mother...

Oops..this was meant to be in response to Nicole's post... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The one in nordstroms, in the Tacoma Mall in Washington. The next closest one is like 100 miles away and thats a bit much lol... hell just getting to this one is 30 miles from home but 5 minutes from work


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 7, 2006)

That's strange Nicole, I would think that all counters would offer samples of foundations (w/ an exception of Studio Fix).  I guess there are different policies for different counters.  As someone who has sensitive skin, I would be sneaking samples to customers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If MAC is reading this, I am just kidding.


----------



## BabyFu18 (Mar 7, 2006)

I really want to try this foundation, but I've tried StudioStick and Blot powder and both of those gave me terrible breakouts.  I love the coverage of MAC foundations/powders but have never had good luck with them.  I'll ask for a sample of this foundation, but I'm crossing my fingers that it will finally work without making my skin look terrible afterwards.


----------



## Virgo (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm an n3 in Studio Fix. What shade would I use? If any?


----------



## ThaHigher (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Summer* 
_Anyone know???_

 
If it's like studio fix, then it has kaolin, which is a clay that absorbs to oils in the skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which it what goves it it's matte, perfect finish, but, unfortunately, isn't great on dry skin. I found this out at training last week.
I have combo skin that gets aggravated by studiofix...so while i'm sad this isn't for me, I am looking at the studio sticks..anyone try these yet?


----------



## Isabel (Mar 8, 2006)

I used to wear studio fix and it made my skin break out like crazy. It would turn orange and dry my skin throughout the day, even though the color seemed to match my skin tone well.

I am anxious to try this, yet a little worried that my skin will freak. Right now I wear a tinted moisturizer which works well. Is this new product like a foundation or tinted moisturizer?


----------



## oblivion (Mar 9, 2006)

I bought this today together with the touch up stick.. I got both in NC20. 

I'm wondering if I should have gotten a lighter shade for the touch up stick?


----------



## user4 (Mar 9, 2006)

doesnt it come out this week... like maybe today, its on the website already isnt it...


----------



## user4 (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oblivion* 
_I bought this today together with the touch up stick.. I got both in NC20. 

I'm wondering if I should have gotten a lighter shade for the touch up stick?_

 
how is the touch up sticks... the texture and stuff... im thinking that maybe i wanna get it...


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 9, 2006)

ok i got a sample yesterday of the studio fix liq foundation.  if you have dry skin, just moisturize! really it feels wonderful honestly! no probs at all...

my ONLY problem is that I got NW15 and its too dark guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so you all who say they run darker...its true....SAD SAD DAY! so i might go back to the counter and check it out one more time....pretty sure the NC15 wouldnt work since i'm an NW...so guess i'll stick with hyperreal and moistureblend


----------



## i_bleed_life (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm  NW15 and I have to wear NC15...so you might be able to wear it with an NW powder on top


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 9, 2006)

k so i just got my studio fix fluid and i'ts amazing. honestly it feels like velvet.. SO smooth. the coloring is SO different! i'm a C6 in the compact but in the liquid, i'm NC45. same for the loose blot powder. it's AMAZING! i'm a medium dark in the compact, but dark in the loose form. the texture is sooooo fab! must do some reviews now!


----------



## user4 (Mar 9, 2006)

i need to check it out!!!!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm going for my culturebloom makeover tommorow night, and I am making sure they use this on me.  I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Unfortunately it has spf in it which has caused me trouble in the past.  Might have to get a sample


----------



## .nicole. (Mar 9, 2006)

When i first got Moistureblend the girl gave me NC20 and i'm realizing its too yellow. Should i try NW15 for this product? I'm going to be going on lunch so a reply soon would be awesome if possible!! thanks


----------



## litlaur (Mar 9, 2006)

I got it this afternoon, but in the wrong shade. I'm normally about NC25-30. In the store, the NC25 and NC20 looked too yellow and I walked out with NW20. When I got out to my car and looked in the mirror, my face was so pink it looked as if I had some kind of allergic reaction!

Hopefully I can swap with someone for the right shade. I'd like to avoid having to exchange it and it just getting thrown away.

However, it does feel really nice. Like Juneplum said, velvety smooth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The coverage and finish are also exactly what I was looking for...just the wrong color


----------



## Virgo (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_ok i got a sample yesterday of the studio fix liq foundation.  if you have dry skin, just moisturize! really it feels wonderful honestly! no probs at all...

my ONLY problem is that I got NW15 and its too dark guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so you all who say they run darker...its true....SAD SAD DAY! so i might go back to the counter and check it out one more time....pretty sure the NC15 wouldnt work since i'm an NW...so guess i'll stick with hyperreal and moistureblend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It looks like this won't work for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe in the summer when I'm a little tanned. But even then.


----------



## .nicole. (Mar 9, 2006)

I just purchased it in NW20. The other foundation I have is NC20 and its just to yellow for me. I haven't tried it on my face yet cuz i'm still at work (went on lunch break) but i tried it on the back of my hand it was amazingly smooth!


----------



## User67 (Mar 9, 2006)

I had a make-over done at the MAC counter today & I told the MA that I was mostly interested in trying the Studio Fix liquid. She used that on me in NC42 which is a perfect match BTW! And she also used the new loose blot powder. What I first noticed about the foundation is that it doesn't feel heavy or greasy at all & it looks very velvetey & natural unlike all the other MAC foundations I have tried, it truly makes my skin look flawless. I have been wearing it for about 4 hours now & so far it's holding up very well. This is the very first time I have worn a MAC foundation without becoming a greasy mess within half an hour. I am very impressed & happy with this foundation & I'm crossing my fingers that I will continue to be.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 9, 2006)

k so it's 4:20 and my face still looks flawless! i love this stuff!! there's no sign of grease and it just feels soooo good i.e i can't feel it!!


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 9, 2006)

I just picked it up in NC25, which is the same color of my Select Sheer Pressed Powder... maybe it'll show up to be darker when I actually have it all over my face.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Mar 9, 2006)

LOVE IT. Got a sample today and it is fab. This stuff REALLY stays put. It's got a matte finish, but it doesn't look chalky or cakey.

I can't wait to do my whole face with it tomorrow morning! I will probably swing by and purchase a bottle of it tomorrow.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 
_I had a make-over done at the MAC counter today & I told the MA that I was mostly interested in trying the Studio Fix liquid. She used that on me in NC42 which is a perfect match BTW! And she also used the new loose blot powder. What I first noticed about the foundation is that it doesn't feel heavy or greasy at all & it looks very velvetey & natural unlike all the other MAC foundations I have tried, it truly makes my skin look flawless. I have been wearing it for about 4 hours now & so far it's holding up very well. This is the very first time I have worn a MAC foundation without becoming a greasy mess within half an hour. I am very impressed & happy with this foundation & I'm crossing my fingers that I will continue to be._

 
What shade do you use in other MAC foundations? I am NC43 in Studio Tech and C40 in Studio Fix and find NC42 too light for me but if they run darker then NC42 might be ok for me.


----------



## litlaur (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *serendipityii* 
_I just picked it up in NC25, which is the same color of my Select Sheer Pressed Powder... maybe it'll show up to be darker when I actually have it all over my face._

 
After you do try it, could you please post and let us know how it compares? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was debating between swapping/exchanging for NC20 or NC25, and I also wear NC25 Select Sheer Pressed.


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 9, 2006)

Sure... I'll be using it tomorrow morning so I'll let you know.


----------



## User67 (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_What shade do you use in other MAC foundations? I am NC43 in Studio Tech and C40 in Studio Fix and find NC42 too light for me but if they run darker then NC42 might be ok for me._

 
I'm also a C40 in Studio Fix, so I think NC42 should be a good match for you too.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 9, 2006)

I really need to get to the MAC counter now.  I'm so eager to try this!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_bleed_life* 
_I'm  NW15 and I have to wear NC15...so you might be able to wear it with an NW powder on top_

 
exactly! i went today and got a sample of the NC15 to try it (it did look A LOT lighter than the NW15 which is odd...but my manager said that often the NC's run lighter anyway...).

SOOO tomorrow I'll try the NC15...but I do use my NW5 loose powder anyway


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 9, 2006)

If any of you have tried this, and also Studio Tech, which do you prefer and why?


----------



## macchicaboom (Mar 10, 2006)

When I was matched to Studio Fix powder, I was matched somewhere in between NC30 and NC35 (those didn't work out for me and I ended up with C3 which is a tad light but perfect after like 10 minutes).  When I tried on SFF today, NC35 was perfect for me.  So IME, SFF runs a little light.  

I guess the best approach is to go and try it on at the counter before buying!!!


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 10, 2006)

So I talked to a lady from MAC on livechat today and she said that yes, the shades run darker, but that I should just get NW15 (my normal shade) and just not apply so much.  She said that a little goes a long way with this foundation and so it would end up being ok.

Those of you who have tried it, does that seem like it would work?


----------



## carriesshoes (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macchicaboom* 
_When I was matched to Studio Fix powder, I was matched somewhere in between NC30 and NC35 (those didn't work out for me and I ended up with C3 which is a tad light but perfect after like 10 minutes).  When I tried on SFF today, NC35 was perfect for me.  So IME, SFF runs a little light.  

I guess the best approach is to go and try it on at the counter before buying!!!_

 
We are colour identicals!!!!  Yay - I've found my twin!

In Studio Fix powder I'm C3 and in my old studio finish matte foundation i'm NC35.  Looks like I should just get NC35 too!

Now I can order from O/S without needing it to come to Sydney (in April - god I hat living on the otherside of the planet sometimes!) to try the colours!!!!

Thank you my little human tester!


----------



## devin (Mar 10, 2006)

maybe the lighter colors run darker.  b/c i am nc45 and nc45 was a perfect match for me.


----------



## chako012 (Mar 10, 2006)

Is this better for photography work


----------



## brandi (Mar 10, 2006)

well i went to my local counter today and they didn't get their shipment in today! i was sooo mad i went there just for that but got other things instead. the MA said that the products were still on the MATSON truck but not unloaded yet! i was like wth! i want the new stuff now!!! hehehe oh well i'm going back this saturday to see if it's in!


----------



## macchicaboom (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandi* 
_well i went to my local counter today and they didn't get their shipment in today! i was sooo mad i went there just for that but got other things instead. the MA said that the products were still on the MATSON truck but not unloaded yet! i was like wth! i want the new stuff now!!! hehehe oh well i'm going back this saturday to see if it's in!_

 
If you're on Oahu, the MAC freestanding @ Ala Moana got it in- that's where I picked mine up!!!  =)


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 
_After you do try it, could you please post and let us know how it compares? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was debating between swapping/exchanging for NC20 or NC25, and I also wear NC25 Select Sheer Pressed._

 
NC25 works well for me! I love the finish and the coverage... good coverage w/out being too thick.


----------



## itsjustme25 (Mar 10, 2006)

I bought this yesterday, so far I really like it.  It gives me very good coverage.


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 10, 2006)

slightly o/t.. can someone tell me what eyeshadows the model is wearing on the mac website for this ad?  love it!


----------



## martygreene (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 
_slightly o/t.. can someone tell me what eyeshadows the model is wearing on the mac website for this ad?  love it!_

 
Golden olive pigment and botanical


----------



## martygreene (Mar 10, 2006)

oh man does the new MAC foundation run dark! NC15 in this is way darker tham my studio finish matte, by a good 2-3 shades. It's more similar to the moisturecover or C1 face and body foundation.

Drat. There goes that idea. In fact, I think I'm writing MAC about this. This is new foundation #3 now I think that is waaaay darker than their older formulas. Foundation was why I started using MAC, and might harold my departure as well.


----------



## User20 (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_oh man does the new MAC foundation run dark! NC15 in this is way darker tham my studio finish matte, by a good 2-3 shades. It's more similar to the moisturecover or C1 face and body foundation.

Drat. There goes that idea. In fact, I think I'm writing MAC about this. This is new foundation #3 now I think that is waaaay darker than their older formulas. Foundation was why I started using MAC, and might harold my departure as well._

 
I'm having the same problem with NC 15 - nothing seems to match me anymore (and *gasp* I had a foundation line whenI got my most recent m/u done). At least two of the shades still match from other formulas (well 1 1/2 b/c I have to really blend one to get it to work and only use it under my eyes). I've been really diappointed in MAC lately regarding releases, not as wow as before (or at least not for me).


----------



## martygreene (Mar 10, 2006)

NC15 isn't even really a match for me, I'm more NC5, but the old studio finish matte/satin foundations ran light and work for me. Select Mositurecover NC15 is sorta my skintone, it's a tad bit pink for me.

So let's see, MAC foundations...

Select Tint- lightest shade is a 20, the NC20 being very apricot-y, and the NW20 being very pink. Works if I put a very light, slightly bluish or lavendar powder over top, but isn't a good match. 
Select Moistureblend- NC15 is considerably darker, though this is a sheer foundation, still leaves a line of demarcation, and is a bit more apricot-y that older NC shades 
Studio Fix- NC15 is close, but oxidises terribly 
Studio Tech- too greasy, runs a tad bit dark 
HyperReal- 100 is too dark, and too tan 
Face and Body- C1 is the lightest of all of them, and is too dark. Almost matches the new Studio Fix Fluid though. 
Studio Stick- too dark, feels pasty and looks bad 
Studio Fix Fluid- Very dark, NC15 looks like NC35 of the old studio finish matte. Did a side by side comparison with my current foundation, and it's a good 3 shades darker. 

I've got Gone but not Forgotten hunting down the old matte and satin for me, and I'm hunting for a new foundation elsewhere. I've sent a letter to MAC as well. Here I thought when they go the NC/NW 5 powders that they were going to start making lighter foundations. Man was I wrong.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 10, 2006)

I had a Live Chat with a MAC MA last night and she confirmed that the Studio Fix Fluid do not run light or dark but if some people are finding it appears darker on them then it is due to the colour changing due to reaction with the skin oils. Which i don't find surprising as that is exactly what happens to me with Studio Fix pressed unless i wear quiet abit of primer on my face.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I had a Live Chat with a MAC MA last night and she confirmed that the Studio Fix Fluid do not run light or dark but if some people are finding it appears darker on them then it is due to the colour changing due to reaction with the skin oils. Which i don't find surprising as that is exactly what happens to me with Studio Fix pressed unless i wear quiet abit of primer on my face._

 
They told me that too, but holding the studio fix fluid and my current foundation (and other NC15 foundations) next to each other, and then swatching them on paper, it is clearly darker without any help from skin oils or anything else. It doesn't run that much darker than most of the other current MAC foundations, but compaired to their older foundations (which are the only ones us really pale folk seem to be able to wear anymore), it's a good 2-3 shades darker at least. 

I'm going to make a swatch card this weekend of the various NC 15 foundations just to see how they all compare.


----------



## brandi (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macchicaboom* 
_If you're on Oahu, the MAC freestanding @ Ala Moana got it in- that's where I picked mine up!!!  =)_

 
yeah i know allan called in yesterday... but i live in aiea... dont feel like driving that far today.... lol i'm lazy... btw how did you like it? just wondering?


----------



## michelleee67 (Mar 11, 2006)

get this foundation... it is awesome.. it stayed perfect all day and it goes on so smooth and feels so light. and i didnt even need powder... i love it... goodbye studio tech!!!


----------



## macchicaboom (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandi* 
_yeah i know allan called in yesterday... but i live in aiea... dont feel like driving that far today.... lol i'm lazy... btw how did you like it? just wondering?_

 
I LOVE IT!!!  On me, it covers well but doesn't look fake.  It's not cakey at all IMHO.  It feels comfortable on the skin and lasts all day.  I'm also happy cause I got a perfect color match in NC35.  =)    

I want the pump dispenser though, so I'm heading back to the freestanding today to get it.      

Definitely try it out!!!

*edit* I forgot to mention that it really is a natural matte, so it's great for my skin since my skin has a tendency to be oily.  You really don't need to set it with powder- it really dries to a natural matte finish.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_They told me that too, but holding the studio fix fluid and my current foundation (and other NC15 foundations) next to each other, and then swatching them on paper, it is clearly darker without any help from skin oils or anything else. It doesn't run that much darker than most of the other current MAC foundations, but compaired to their older foundations (which are the only ones us really pale folk seem to be able to wear anymore), it's a good 2-3 shades darker at least. 

I'm going to make a swatch card this weekend of the various NC 15 foundations just to see how they all compare._

 
Well i haven't even seen them in real life yet so i can't comment any further from experience or anything but if what you're saying is true then i'll actually be glad as that might mean NC42 won't be too light for me and i won't have to give the foundation a miss due to NC43 not being provided.


----------

